# Incoming Columbia students, take note!



## d_lefeb (May 19, 2009)

Hello newcomers!

My name is Dominique and I am just wrapping up my first year at Columbia. It really was amazing and I hope you guys have as great a time as I did/am!

For those of you who are currently based in NYC, I have a quick question. The project I wrote and am producing this summer is currently looking for extras, maybe some PAs. We are shooting on campus May 31st through June 2nd. It would be fun for you guys to meet some Columbia students, see where you will be a year from now and so on.

Also, it's a musical (about herpes!) so the shoot should be extra interesting 

If anyone is interested, please email me at:
dominique.spearitt@gmail.com

See you soon guys!
Dominique


----------

